# wheel weights



## Tau44 (Dec 7, 2003)

Where would be the best place to look for wheel weights? rear:
For a 574 International. I checked with my local tractor junk yard but they didn't have any. I have looked on the net but to no avail. Any suggestions.


Thanks,
Tau44


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

If you don't mind generic weights, check out this link for a kit that allows you to use barbell weights. They are usually cheap at yardsales.

http://www.ezweights.com/doesitfit.php


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Tau44, the weights from an IH 300 utility should bolt right on to your centers, if you can find any of those.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by parts man _
> *Tau44, the weights from an IH 300 utility should bolt right on to your centers, if you can find any of those. *


These probably won't fit but they sure would add weight quickly. Takes 3 big men and a loader to move these suckers.

:spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile :tractorsm


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

ohh wow those r big. Get the big Sven weight lifter guys


----------



## John *.?-!.* (Nov 20, 2003)

Try www.jptractorsalvage.com Probably will need to email or call them. They are in southern Mo., don't know what shipping would cost.


----------



## TDK (Feb 8, 2004)

Weights from a IH 300U thru Case/IH 495 should fit your wheel centers provided they're 28" wheels. 8-10 years ago they could still be bought new from C/IH dealer for $250-$300. Around here(East TN.) the old 300U weights will cost close to that, if you can find them.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Welcome*

Welcome TDK:friends:Glad to have yo aboard. Thanks for the info.
Jody


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Would like to offer my welcome as well TDK! :friends: :cheers: Never saw you log in but great to have you aboard! :thumbsup:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

SALVAGE YARD
West Kentucky Tractor Parts
6375 Joppa Landing Road
Kevil, KY 42053
Telephone: 270-462-2191
Fax: 270-462-2485
Email: [email protected] 

ask for Robyn Crook


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tau44 _
> *Where would be the best place to look for wheel weights? rear:
> For a 574 International. I checked with my local tractor junk yard but they didn't have any. I have looked on the net but to no avail. Any suggestions.
> 
> ...


I just found a BIG wheel weight that I pryed out of the ground the other day on my property. It used to be an tractor dealer's sales & salvage business. It must have weighed close to 80 - 100 lbs. It still had all of the yellow paint on it. Not sure if it is a John Deere of Intl. Got any pictures of the wheel weights you are looking for?


----------



## TDK (Feb 8, 2004)

Thanks for the welcome. Like this forum. I'll check back from time to time.Bye


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Yall come back hear?


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

TDK, welcome aboard!! From your sig line, it sounds like we will be able to get some very helpful info from you. We appreciate the reply.

BTW, a weight from a 28" wheel should also fit on a 30" wheel, the centers are the same, the 30" rims have an extra step in them to fasten to the same centers.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TDK _
> *Thanks for the welcome. Like this forum. I'll check back from time to time.Bye *


I just now noticed we are neighbors! I live around Land Between the Lakes. Bout 40 miles west of Clarksville.


----------



## TDK (Feb 8, 2004)

Yeah Chief, we're neighbors. Plan to be in your area next year at Red Power Round Up in Lebanon,TN. Bringing a few red tractors!
Parts Man, the idea I had was learnin' from you guys. You could be right about those 30" wheel weights. If it were me I'd drop by local C/IH & McCormick dealer. Check out the weights, if any, on their tractors & talk to parts man. It's possible they're still making these wts. & could be at or below origionals.


----------



## TDK (Feb 8, 2004)

That last line should read: "priced at or below origionals"


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

TDK, I'm sure the information will flow both ways. It sure is nice to have another "red power" fan about!

In the bottom of the farmall forum list, you can click the link to show posts from last X days. If you click "from the beginning", you will find a lot of farmall pictures posted, if'n yer interested in browseing.:friends:


----------

